

Subscription gateway options - pkc

Hi,<p>I am  resident of Indian and have an account in Indian Bank. I am planning to launch a saas product which requires recurring payment(typical subscription service). Supported currency will be USD. Please let me know viable payment gateway options.
======
mariust
Hi. Yes chargify is not really a payment gateway, but will do the job very
well if you have different plans: e.g. Basic, Pro, etc. you just setup the
prices and redirect the users to the specific pages and there they get billed.
Once they pay the amount is transfered into your account. As for PayPal Pro,
sorry I have no clue about if it will work with banks from India, but if
PayPal accepts your credit card it should work but you have to discuss this
with your bank. Hope that helps.

------
mariust
Hi. There are so many options out there like paypal recurring billing (using
the API or just simple checkout). And here is one good payment gateway very
simple to integrate but it's quite expensive if you ask me.
<http://chargify.com/>

~~~
pkc
Hi Mariust,

    
    
      Couple of things according to my research.
    

* Paypal recurring comes with only PayPalPro account. Will PayPro account work with Indian Bank Account?

* As far as I understand chargify is not a payment gateway. Correct me if I am wrong.

